# Permanent White Background



## mediaspin360 (Feb 9, 2010)

I want to get rid of the unstable background stands. I'm thinking about installing a metal rod and attached to the wall so I can hang both the white and black backgrounds to it. Can anyone shed some light on how I can do this?

Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2010)

What kind of background? Seamless? Muslin? Vinyl? Canvas? Bed sheets?

Here's one solution: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/198176-REG/Delta_44240_Muslin_Mover_Three_Wall_58_.html

They have shorter track lengths.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2010)

Simple bracket/hook
Manfrotto | 059WM Single Background Hook - Wall | 059WM | B&H

For three rods
Manfrotto | 045 Background Triple Hooks for Three | 045 | B&H

For 6 rods
Manfrotto | 045-6 Background Holder Hooks for 6 | 045-6 | B&H


----------



## mediaspin360 (Feb 9, 2010)

Canvas...They are currently on light stand supporting system but I want to install them on the wall...


----------



## mediaspin360 (Feb 9, 2010)

so how are the big roll of paper gets mounted to the hooks? I was thinking about going to Lowes and get a 10 ft steel pipe to hold the roll of paper.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2010)

> so how are the big roll of paper gets mounted to the hooks? I was thinking about going to Lowes and get a 10 ft steel pipe to hold the roll of paper.


Yup, it's just a pole/rod.


----------

